# working line Breeder recommendations in SoCal



## SherryLuvena (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I am starting to search for a breeder and as I am a newcomer to the sport of IPO/shutzhund I need a dog that is going to be able to eventually compete with me I hope. I've found a club and will be visiting soon and I know that the director there also breeds German Shepherds (Danubius Kennels) but that is about all I know currently. I am hoping to hear of additional recommendations for within the area of California. Preferably, SoCal area but I'll go further if need be. Also would like to know whether my budget is reasonable? I wanted to stay under $2500 but I'm not honestly sure what the average for a working line German Shepherd with sporting potential would be? Anyone know?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd recommend checking out the club. Looking at the dogs you like. If that is the club that you decide to work with, then have them help you find a dog. Everyone has a different taste in dogs, and training styles, so if you're better off finding one that the TD want's to work with. Also don't limit yourself to SoCal. Shipping is easy and common. So don't be afraid to look everywhere to find the right dog for you and your goals. Just my two cents.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The WL Breeders recommended here are mostly in Northern California. You can search here for names. Adler Stein sells some puppies, requires a very extensive buyer form to fill our first. Adler Stein Kennels-Dog Boarding Santa Clarita- Dog Training Santa Clarita 661 367-0440- Dog Boarding Los Angeles-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

Kris Taylor is in San Diego and has beautiful working dogs. My dog’s sire came out of his kennel. https://taylormadeworkingdogs.com/

Both breeders have limited puppies for sale but if they don’t have what you want, they can make recommendations.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Taylormade working dogs is in Ramona. I'm not familar with Kris's kennel itself, but I do like some of his dogs that are local to me.


----------

